# valerian and breasfeeding? urgent!



## Harry's Mom (Jul 17, 2005)

Ok, so ds is almost 3 and nurses all night but not much during the day. We're about to fly East (from CA) and I'm pretty anxious. Bach remedies don't work for me, at least not the rescue rememdy. I'm looking for something I can take occasionally, when I get anxiety/panic attacks. Can I take valerian while breastfeeding? I usually manage my general anxiety pretty well, it's just occasionally that I get really overwhelmed. But, I really want to be at my best for our trip.

I used to take kava, which worked really well, but I know that's not an option. Anyone know for certain about the valerian? I searched all posts I could find, but I didn't see anything conclusive.

Thanks!

Betzi


----------



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

I will follow this thread -- I am new to breastfeeding and would like to know any options for anxiety as well. I am not sure about valerian, but I know that homeopathics are probably safe -- have you ever tried any of those? Rescue Remedy does not work for me either, but I have had some luck with homeopathy.


----------



## artsyfartsymama (May 11, 2006)

here's something from kellymom, hope it helps
http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_v.html


----------



## 3ncountin (Nov 12, 2005)

Valerian is safe to use as needed during breastfeeding especially if the child is almost three as valerian can be used in tincture form on a three year old . We use herbals and homeopathics for almost all of our healthcare needs so I have studied herbals especially a great deal. Wild Valerian should be avoided during pregnancy though as it can stimulate uterine contractions. But like I said it is safe during breastfeeding.


----------



## Harry's Mom (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

I bought some and will try it once or twice to see how it effects ds prior to our trip. I'm sure I'll need it rarely, but for those times when something just triggers my anxiety or PTSD, I really need something.









Betzi


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3ncountin*
Valerian is safe to use as needed during breastfeeding especially if the child is almost three as valerian can be used in tincture form on a three year old . We use herbals and homeopathics for almost all of our healthcare needs so I have studied herbals especially a great deal. Wild Valerian should be avoided during pregnancy though as it can stimulate uterine contractions. But like I said it is safe during breastfeeding.









OT -- How young can you go with using valerian in tincture form? I recently got a teething tincture made of valerian, chamomile, and clove in olive oil to use for my 21-month-old while she's getting her second-year molars? The directions just say to rub it on her gums and not to let her ingest it. Sound ok to you?


----------



## Harry's Mom (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmmm... well, I took a valerian this am, about 2 hrs. ago, to test it out. Wasn't feeling particularly nervous then, but thought I'd see what'd happen. So, NOW I'm feeling nervous, anxious, kinda edgy - like I do when I've had caffine (to which I'm very sensitive.) Doesn't feel very good, but it's not heart palpitations either, which I gather can be a rare side effect. My throat and chest do feel tight though. So, guess I'll get some fresh air and see if this wears off. DS is due to nurse in about half an hour, so I'll see if he thinks my milk tastes funny or if it effects him. And I was sooo hopeful this one might work for me!









Oh well.

Betzi


----------



## 3ncountin (Nov 12, 2005)

As long as you are only rubbing the tincture on the gums it is okay to use as young as a year old.Unfortunatly nervousness , and what you described can be a side effect of valerian for some people. St Johns wart is another opyion safe during pregnancy and breastfeeding that you might try for anxiety the only thing is you must protect yourself from the sun by using sunblock if taking this.


----------

